# Few Recents



## myingling (Jan 5, 2017)

couple I got done over last couple weeks




 

 

 

 

 couple I got done over last couple weeks

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Jan 5, 2017)

Cool looking calls. What's that last one made of?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks stabilized spalted hackberry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice calls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## birddog (Jan 5, 2017)

Great work, Mike. Love your strikers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice Calls got to love spalted hackberry,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2017)

Very cool!!! What is the black striker material?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Jan 5, 2017)

I love qs dyed sycamore. Nice bunch of calls as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Jan 5, 2017)

Very nice as always Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice looking calls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 5, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Very cool!!! What is the black striker material?



trade secret cant say

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## myingling (Jan 5, 2017)

CWS said:


> I love qs dyed sycamore. Nice bunch of calls as always.




yes me to ,, this one is weird the white side wouldn't take the juice or dye ,, did a blank in brown from same board did same thing


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 5, 2017)

myingling said:


> trade secret cant say


----------



## CWS (Jan 6, 2017)

myingling said:


> trade secret cant say[/QUOTE
> If I remember correctly Marc it is redwood popular dyed with indigo ink or burnt sumac with dark brown shoe polish. Just sayin!


----------



## TurkeyHunter (Apr 22, 2018)

Awesome


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Apr 22, 2018)

Great looking calls!


----------

